# Multiple Procedures - Same Site



## coderguy1939 (Nov 10, 2007)

I do ASC facility coding.  The surgeon performed excision of a deep mass from the left middle finger and debridement and partial excision of the flexor digitorum profundus tendon same finger and incision.  CCI does not bundle these two procedures together and yet one seems incidental to the other.  Any help on this question?  Thanks.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 11, 2007)

If they are not bundled together, then you should be able to apply -51 to the secondary procedures.


----------



## mbort (Nov 13, 2007)

I also do ASC coding, but I would not use the 51 modifier as that is an invalid modifier for ASC's, it also seems incidental to me but without actually seeing the op note, thats a judgemental opinion.


----------



## Deadpd (Nov 13, 2007)

*multiple procedure*

You should code the two procedures and since there is no CCI edit, bill both of them.  And since it's in the same incision, don't put any other modifier on with the modifier you would use for the finger.  It probably will be payer discretion on getting paid for it.


----------

